# Budget LED Pars Recommendations



## Palms (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello! 

Just had my design budget slashed due to a set overspend and so now I'm on the hunt for 9 budget LED pars that will take DMX control. 

I need them ideally to be RGBW, have strobe capability and be under £150/$180. If they had custom accessories like hats or barn doors that would also be a plus but I can always mock something like that up myself. 

Also not bothered if they take 3 or 5 pin. Just want to get an idea of what the best possible products are out there with these features that have the best dimming capabilities in the lower intensities in particular. 

Hoping someone has some tips!


----------



## TimMc (Aug 9, 2019)

Generic "direct from China" on flEaBay may be your best bet. Consider them consumable/disposable because they WILL fail, but probably not in the first 6-12 months. Replacements with the same part number/SKU ordered a couple weeks or months after your initial purchase are unlikely to match LED colors (we just replaced 500+ amber diodes to fix that little problem).

If you want something that you can keep and use for years your choices are limited and significantly more expensive.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 9, 2019)

Most cheap LED "PARs" do not have the optics to work with barn doors. Theoretically you would need a teensy barn door for each emitter.


----------



## Palms (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks! Much as I expected but advise appreciated!


TimMc said:


> Generic "direct from China" on flEaBay may be your best bet. Consider them consumable/disposable because they WILL fail, but probably not in the first 6-12 months. Replacements with the same part number/SKU ordered a couple weeks or months after your initial purchase are unlikely to match LED colors (we just replaced 500+ amber diodes to fix that little problem).
> 
> If you want something that you can keep and use for years your choices are limited and significantly more expensive.




TimMc said:


> Generic "direct from China" on flEaBay may be your best bet. Consider them consumable/disposable because they WILL fail, but probably not in the first 6-12 months. Replacements with the same part number/SKU ordered a couple weeks or months after your initial purchase are unlikely to match LED colors (we just replaced 500+ amber diodes to fix that little problem).
> 
> If you want something that you can keep and use for years your choices are limited and significantly more expensive.


----------

